# Ebay- im not amused



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Did the usual scan of ebay for a bargain and found these 2 adverts *sigh*

False Black Widow Spider! The Uk's No1 Poisionous Spider! | eBay

And someones guna have a shock when they buy this "toy"

Indian ornamental toy spider | eBay


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

You know..is it even legal to sell a spider that can potentially kill you?...and..its at 99p and £3 postage..death in a box all for £4!!!!

Whys the Ornamental called a toy spider then?..is it a nick name for this species..or...just the way the bidder hopes he/she will sell it???

E-bay...the stuff your worst nightmares are made off ;-(


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

Expensive for a toy spider????

Looks like they are trying to pull a fast one to me.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

So much for them not selling anything live including plants. I would have reported the sellers to ebay, there's even a ban on selling animal parts such as trophies & fur coats - even leather/suede shoes!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

bluerain said:


> You know..is it even legal to sell a spider that can potentially kill you?...and..its at 99p and £3 postage..death in a box all for £4!!!!
> 
> Whys the Ornamental called a toy spider then?..is it a nick name for this species..or...just the way the bidder hopes he/she will sell it???
> 
> E-bay...the stuff your worst nightmares are made off ;-(


It wont kill you thats the thing lol.

They are trying to get around the rules but at the same time being very irresponsible



matt748 said:


> Expensive for a toy spider????
> 
> Looks like they are trying to pull a fast one to me.


Yup thats the impression i got too


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

bluerain said:


> You know..is it even legal to sell a spider that can potentially kill you?(



How to TSS, BugzUK & pet shops get away with it then? If its illegal to sell them, they wouldn't even be in the hobby.

Also, no one has died from a tarantula bite alone - there has *ALWAYS* been another reason i.e. simple allergy to the venom, secondary infection from bite, shock, etc.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

spidersnake said:


> How to TSS, BugzUK & pet shops get away with it then? If its illegal to sell them, they wouldn't even be in the hobby.
> 
> Also, no one has died from a tarantula bite alone - there has *ALWAYS* been another reason i.e. simple allergy to the venom, secondary infection from bite, shock, etc.


They arent tarantulas lol. They are a timid spider that tends to run away and looks evil like. They tend to only bite if you corner them and then its no worse than an ant bite lol. I have them wandering around my house and its not like i would put my kids at risk for the sake of it.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

More importantly, it has a bid. Go to your shed and find your own man!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got 100s of these around the place as well as the damn S. florentina. I wish somebody would come and take them away!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> More importantly, it has a bid. Go to your shed and find your own man!


Yep, I'm amazed people buy these things. I need to start collecting more living things, who needs research grants when people will buy stuff literally found on their doorstep...


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Did the usual scan of ebay for a bargain and found these 2 adverts *sigh*
> 
> False Black Widow Spider! The Uk's No1 Poisionous Spider! | eBay
> 
> ...



And saying its a "toy" when they have advertised it in the pet supplies spider selection!! :bash:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Thing is I bet it is some plank on here selling them.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> And saying its a "toy" when they have advertised it in the pet supplies spider selection!! :bash:


But someone could be that stupid to buy it as a toy and have a shock when an angry P.regalis jumps out lol


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

selina20 said:


> But someone could be that stupid to buy it as a toy and have a shock when an angry P.regalis jumps out lol




...again, probably some plank from this forum.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> ...again, probably some plank from this forum.


Or preloved. There seems to be community of idiots and time wasters on there


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Or preloved. There seems to be community of idiots and time wasters on there


Probably the ones who get laughed off here!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

selina20 said:


> But someone could be that stupid to buy it as a toy and have a shock when an angry P.regalis jumps out lol


And another thing a "toy" doesnt need to be sent special delivery for a fiver now does it :censor:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I bought a toy from there the other day opened the box and out popped a live baby Philosoraptor I was made up.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't get the problem...you looked on ebay for spiders to buy...and found two.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Veyron said:


> Don't get the problem...you looked on ebay for spiders to buy...and found two.


I was actually looking for mantids so there is a problem lol. Plus the problem is how they are worded


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Come on people, we all know its a way of selling them on ebay without getting it removed. You cant sell pets on ebay but you can sell live food, I have sold dinosaur food on there before when i wanted to sell inverts.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

selina20 said:


> It wont kill you thats the thing lol.
> 
> They are trying to get around the rules but at the same time being very irresponsible
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh...my bad...flase Black Widow..im with you now..i thought they were selling the real thing..im a numpty ;-(


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

oliwilliams said:


> Come on people, we all know its a way of selling them on ebay without getting it removed. You cant sell pets on ebay but you can sell live food, I have sold dinosaur food on there before when i wanted to sell inverts.


you can fish can be sold on ebay


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

its not that bad is it?
its only the same as someone selling the plastic fake maggots in the live bait section,
or pet land snails as 'feeder food'.....just bending the rules


i know i tonne of people who would be over the moon to order a toy pokie, and to recieve a real sub-adult female, i would: victory:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Geez, we've been here so many times, do we all have such short memories?
Oli answers it perfectly IMO, why make so much drama?

Look at the seller for the Pokie, anyone else recognise that name?

As for the False Black Widow, its certainly not like an ant bite, its recognised as the most painful bite of all UK spiders. My mrs was bitten by one nearly 2 years ago and still suffers from numbness. And before anyone slates the Poisonous statement the word poison is derived from the latin for venom.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

If somebody wants some falsies they are welcome to come clear out the load that I keep finding in my assassin tank. :devil:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

selina20 said:


> I was actually looking for mantids so there is a problem lol. Plus the problem is how they are worded


The mantid thing, yeah haha. But the wording on the pokie is to get around the rules, sames as people put "live insects" on T's. I would hope he informs the winning bidder of exactly what it is to make sure, but I can't see anyone pay over fifty nicker for a rubber spider anyway : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Did the usual scan of ebay for a bargain and found these 2 adverts *sigh*
> 
> False Black Widow Spider! The Uk's No1 Poisionous Spider! | eBay
> 
> ...


i don't think you can legally sell false widows that are uk wild caught
i *think* they're native

and the Poeci was just a clever way around the ebay rules. not on really

i don't know why people would do it, they'd sell much easier and for free on a forum


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't think you can legally sell false widows that are uk wild caught
> i *think* they're native


You can sell native species, so long as they are not listed as European / UK protected species.

Might not be ethical to do so however, but legally it is OK.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Geez, we've been here so many times, do we all have such short memories?
> Oli answers it perfectly IMO, why make so much drama?
> 
> Look at the seller for the Pokie, anyone else recognise that name?
> ...


even some of the best reptile & invert literature refers to venomous species as poisonous.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> even some of the best reptile & invert literature refers to venomous species as poisonous.


really good book i read/have by william j. baerg (the tarantula) mentions poison. i reckon the distinction between poison and venom is a recent thing


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

She has a toy salmon pink as well. £45 for a sub adult... A little expensive imo. Nothing wrong with selling on eBay..


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

kris74 said:


> She has a toy salmon pink as well. £45 for a sub adult... A little expensive imo. Nothing wrong with selling on eBay..


subadult toy ?


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> subadult toy ?


Aye man, seems reasonable. It is advertised in an insect and spider section. Would have to be a pretty big tool to buy it as a real toy.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

kris74 said:


> Aye man, seems reasonable. It is advertised in an insect and spider section. Would have to be a pretty big tool to buy it as a real toy.


you could just imagine it in the papers!
i don't know why they don't just offer her as livefood
it makes more sense to me


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

has anyone even bothered report this or any other the other listings instead of whinging about it here


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

dinostore said:


> has anyone even bothered report this or any other the other listings instead of whinging about it here


already done it, but seeing as there's no proof it's \ real spider, i can't see any closure


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> already done it, but seeing as there's no proof it's \ real spider, i can't see any closure


ah right,
i reported it anyway


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

dinostore said:


> has anyone even bothered report this or any other the other listings instead of whinging about it here





spinnin_tom said:


> already done it, but seeing as there's no proof it's \ real spider, i can't see any closure





dinostore said:


> ah right,
> i reported it anyway


 Why would you report it? stop being pedantic. Lots of people sell inverts on ebay.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

dinostore said:


> ah right,
> i reported it anyway


Why have you reported it,? its not as tho its being miss treated, or any different to one being sold from this forum, the seller has done what loads of sellers do & worded the advert to suit her needs, any one reading the add can see that its not a toy,..


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Wow, they got reported? That's pretty poor sure enough. Some rules shouldn't be followed simply because they are rules. They should be followed because they are common sense and banning one invert over another isn't common sense. I bet you can buy plenty of insects on there quite legally but which could still give a nasty bite... No difference. Too many crusaders in this world, need to get a life.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

dinostore said:


> its not that bad is it?
> its only the same as someone selling the plastic fake maggots in the live bait section,
> or pet land snails as 'feeder food'.....just bending the rules
> 
> ...





dinostore said:


> has anyone even bothered report this or any other the other listings instead of whinging about it here





dinostore said:


> ah right,
> i reported it anyway


?????


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

martin3 said:


> Why have you reported it,?
> its not as tho its any different to one being sold from this forum


its completly different and possibly dangerous
selling a T on here in the invertabrate and spider classified section to being advetised as a toy on ebay (yes i know its in the pet/spider section)
what if some had advertised a real spider then sent you a toy or a moult

someone wanting a toy spider for a gift believing its a toy(an extremely realistic toy but never the less) can actually get harmed....especially with the regalis
yeah i agree that is a tiny small chance that a buyer believes its a toy but its still a chance

personally i would love someone to buy it, get bit by the T on purpose.... then sue the hell out of both the seller and ebay

i reported it too,


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

kris74 said:


> dinostore said:
> 
> 
> > its not that bad is it?
> ...


yeah i post my opinion,

then asked a simple question,

then got an answer

your point???????





kris74 said:


> Too many crusaders in this world, need to get a life.


i'd rather be a cusader then a keyboard warrior this forum is so well known for


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

dinostore said:


> yeah i post my opinion,
> 
> then asked a simple question,
> 
> ...


What, that at 1st you didn't see anything wrong then you report the seller or did I miss something?

A little bit fickle wouldn't you say?


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

kris74 said:


> What, that at 1st you didn't see anything wrong then you report the seller or did I miss something?
> 
> A little bit fickle wouldn't you say?


no,
i asked, is it that bad and said its just bending the rules a bit , and it was said as in a question not a statement also i didnt say i would do that or thats its right

then after seeing people whinging over i asked if people (those whinging about it) had even reported it if its that bad,

but i reported it anyway on the grounds and before i got an answer(yes i am impatient)... that it could possibly be dangerous and ebay should at least check it over, doesnt mean it will get removed

and it doesnt mean i am saying one thing then the next


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> its completly different and possibly dangerous
> selling a T on here in the invertabrate and spider classified section to being advetised as a toy on ebay (yes i know its in the pet/spider section)
> what if some had advertised a real spider then sent you a toy or a moult
> 
> ...


Your argument has no substance, makes no sense, & the last couple of lines are absolutely childish,.
Im sure you did report it as well,do you feel better for it,?

PS. who's Sue,?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Can't be bothered to read all the arguments there have been waaay too many lately! Anywho I can see why people are concerned, in case someone gets hurt if they buy a 'toy' but it turns out to be real. But then again anyone who buys a tarantula toy for £50 probably needs their head testing anyway! Personally I don't see it as a huge issue


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I once saw a viv for sale in the equipment section of eBay, with a 'free' cornsnake. Not really any different to Gumtree, except at least on eBay they've paid to list it and you can see some feedback. They should allow the sale of reptiles on there, better than Gumtree or Preloved any day!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

mstypical said:


> I once saw a viv for sale in the equipment section of eBay, with a 'free' cornsnake. Not really any different to Gumtree, except at least on eBay they've paid to list it and you can see some feedback. They should allow the sale of reptiles on there, better than Gumtree or Preloved any day!


I agree, I can't see it being that much different to buying it online from a shop/rfuk seller. How an animal is purchased doesn't necessarily determine how its cared for imo.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Poisonous vs venomous is not a recent thing. 

Otherwise we'd all be referring to venomous mushrooms for example. Same reason we don't say venomous plants, but we do have venomous snakes. 

I personally don't get the confusion with the term.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

GRB said:


> *Poisonous vs venomous is not a recent thing. *
> 
> Otherwise we'd all be referring to venomous mushrooms for example. Same reason we don't say venomous plants, but we do have venomous snakes.
> 
> I personally don't get the confusion with the term.



You only said this because it was Tom that said it was a recent thing....

It can be confusing to people who never realised there was a difference, I didn't understand it until it was mentioned on here about a couple of years ago


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

GRB said:


> Poisonous vs venomous is not a recent thing.
> 
> Otherwise we'd all be referring to venomous mushrooms for example. Same reason we don't say venomous plants, but we do have venomous snakes.
> 
> I personally don't get the confusion with the term.


It's because a venemous spider was referred to as a poisonous one.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Bexzini said:


> You only said this because it was Tom that said it was a recent thing....
> 
> It can be confusing to people who never realised there was a difference, I didn't understand it until it was mentioned on here about a couple of years ago


Well yes, because otherwise it'd make no sense to just say that randomly.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mstypical said:


> It's because a venemous spider was referred to as a poisonous one.


Well, until someone eats it I guess we'll never know! :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

GRB said:


> Well yes, because otherwise it'd make no sense to just say that randomly.


Haha you know that I meant because of the personal attacks in previous threads


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

GRB said:


> Well, until someone eats it I guess we'll never know! :lol2:


I'm 26, I wonder how many of those 6 spiders i've already consumed in my sleep, that we are supposed to consume in our lifetime....


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Bexzini said:


> Haha you know that I meant because of the personal attacks in previous threads


Yes, how dare I disagree with the sweeping statement that DEFRA are idiots. Not really sure how it was a personal attack any more than Tom calling that guy an idiot and stating he makes pointless comments. 

Pot kettle black, etc.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

GRB said:


> Yes, how dare I disagree with the sweeping statement that DEFRA are idiots. Not really sure how it was a personal attack any more than Tom calling that guy an idiot and stating he makes pointless comments.
> 
> Pot kettle black, etc.


It was the inital posts insulting his spelling and grammer that I didn't think was necessary, as well as the post where you told him to grow up. I just didn't think that a moderator should be able to talk to people like that, I think a better example should be set to members. I'm not saying that what he said about DEFRA was correct or even fair, but I doubt they would even read it. You on the other hand posted what you did because you wanted him to feel belittled. Just don't think its fair thats all.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Bexzini said:


> It was the inital posts insulting his spelling and grammer that I didn't think was necessary, as well as the post where you told him to grow up. I just didn't think that a moderator should be able to talk to people like that, I think a better example should be set to members. I'm not saying that what he said about DEFRA was correct or even fair, but I doubt they would even read it. You on the other hand posted what you did because you wanted him to feel belittled. Just don't think its fair thats all.


:roll:

I insulted his mannerisms, the grammar and spelling simply illustrated the point. It _is _hardly a genius move to accuse someone else (or DEFRA in this case) of stupidity when you yourself can barely string a sentence together during the actual insulting!

Again, it was a light hearted comment. Hence the smilies. See how this post lacks smilies? Not light hearted. Getting bored now of people bringing it up on other unrelated threads. Take the hint now or not?

But hey, I'll bare it in mind next time I see a bit of banter from Tom or yourself that it is obviously meant to be deadly serious.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

martin3 said:


> Your argument has no substance, makes no sense, & the last couple of lines are absolutely childish,.
> Im sure you did report it as well,do you feel better for it,?
> 
> PS. who's Sue,?


the argument has no substance...he is blantently lying about it, and it could result in a injury

and what makes no sense?
he is selling a real T and saying its a toy, would you be happy if it was the other way around, 
he offered a real spider but gave you a toy

they may be childish but i still agree with it,

yes i did report it, and yes i do feel better thank you

and who's Sue?!!!!! pretty obvious aint it.... your Mum (it has a smiley face after the sentance so that means the sentance is made in jest and not a personal attack according to the mods, but honestly its a joke....childish maybe but oh wel)


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

This thread is getting really stupid :devil:

 <--- (In 'jest')


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Veyron said:


> This thread is getting really stupid :devil:
> 
> <--- (In 'jest')



:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Veyron said:


> This thread is getting really stupid :devil:
> 
> <--- (In 'jest')


Seems a chronic condition lately. People keep moaning about threads being closed etc, yet keep derailing it over issues which didn't concern them. 

Funnily enough, Tom (the centre of this apparent 'issue') hasn't commented. Might be best to follow his sensible lead!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

GRB said:


> Seems a chronic condition lately. People keep moaning about threads being closed etc, yet keep derailing it over issues which didn't concern them.
> 
> Funnily enough, Tom (the centre of this apparent 'issue') hasn't commented. Might be best to follow his sensible lead!


He can't be online all the time! What has he done to encourage all of these personal attacks, I'm genuinly interested. No other moderators speak to members like this, so why do you??


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Veyron said:


> This thread is getting really stupid :devil:
> 
> <--- (In 'jest')


but theres no sentence before the smiley face so its tech not in jest as its a seperate line...so does that count?
or did you mean to put it after the devil on the same line if so does that cancel it out, the :devil: = angry, then the balance is set with a  which means your quote aint light hearted but serious?
or does the devil have more power over the smiley face in which case means you comment is very serious?
or is it the other way around and the  has more power than :devil:?
I's gert confuzed bruv : victory:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Bexzini said:


> He can't be online all the time! What has he done to encourage all of these personal attacks, I'm genuinly interested. No other moderators speak to members like this, so why do you??


All these personal attacks?

I made fun of _a_ post. It only escalating because of his attitude - and the final straw was when I finally tried to actually discuss the thread he told me to 'google it'. That was after he also called the other guy trying to explain to him that he was an idiot and only posted worthless content. 

If you want to keep crusading on his behalf, go for it. But do so in the proper channels - via pms, or report it and we can discuss it in the mod section.Otherwise drop it. 

And how I speak to folk is my concern. I only have patience when it is warranted. Since you 'are curious' as to why I might lack patience with Tom I'd suggest it might be worth considering that the reason for this lack of patience is warranted and based on long experience dealing with numerous reports and complaints centred on him.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

GRB said:


> All these personal attacks?
> 
> I made fun of _a_ post. It only escalating because of his attitude - and the final straw was when I finally tried to actually discuss the thread he told me to 'google it'. That was after he also called the other guy trying to explain to him that he was an idiot and only posted worthless content.
> 
> If you want to keep crusading on his behalf, go for it. But do so in the proper channels - via pms, or report it and we can discuss it in the mod section.


Actually I have reported threads before in the past, not only have I been warned for my efforts of pointing things out via the proper channes and placing my arguments before the moderation team but I have been banned too, and infracted by noneless than yourself?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Actually I have reported threads before in the past, not only have I been warned for my efforts of pointing things out via the proper channes and placing my arguments before the moderation team but I have been banned too, and infracted by noneless than yourself?


Astounding selective memory you have regarding those. 

OK, I'm bored of this, again. I'm closing this since it's just being used as an excuse for the same people to have a dig at the moderation.


----------

